# Submetering



## Takideezy (Mar 19, 2017)

Hotel hosts a steakhouse and the roof top HVAC unit for the steakhouse is on the hotel's service. No additional capacity in the steakhouse service so moving the feeder is not an option.

The hotel manager has an agreement with the steakhouse to cost share and has asked me to install a submeter. The circuit is on a 240V 3 pole 80A circuit breaker.

I see E-Mon at my local supplier for around $1,100 also EKKM for about a third of the price.

Needs to be simple and easy for my customer to read...anyone out there have a favorite?

Thank you!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A simple and straightforward solution that looks offical is to install a 3 phase meter pan and meter. You can buy meter from http://www.hialeahmeter.com/ 

The customer can see the kilowatt usage and multiply that times whatever they pay per kilwowatt.

Meter: http://www.hialeahmeter.com/p14sc30134.html
Pan: http://www.hialeahmeter.com/metersocket3.html


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

We would put in the E-Mon D-Mon's in the hotels. The properties just requested E-mon. They are always adding new sub spaces. Try online to check the price. 

Depending on what the hotel wants like remote monitoring an old power company meter won't work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I second the E-mon D-mon suggestion.

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/emon-dmon/index.htm


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

E-mon D-mon-
No rewiring, the little CT donuts just clip on.



> *Needs to be simple and easy for my customer to read*...anyone out there have a favorite?


They have web enabled software and monitoring that the user can pull up right on their computer.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Just remember that with the remote monitoring comes other issues. I have had problems because there was no internet access, or it required a login that the customer didn't have. Setting it up isn't always straight forward, and then the customer feels you are responsible to work for free every time they have an issue with it.

That's why I personally like the analog meter method, every month they can snap a picture of the meter to have a record. Simple math tells them what they are owed.

BTW, if you like the E-MON D-MON idea, the TED might be an option at a much lower cost: http://www.theenergydetective.com/


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Eh, for the hotels they should have their own IT people on staff.
Connecting data = more money.

The Emon has features that large corporate may want in regards to carbon footprint calcs, CO2 gas, and other greenness.

One property I know had a full time position of meter reader for all the gas, water, and electric sub meters. 
That job went away as we went around converting them to remote.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

active1 said:


> Eh, for the hotels they should have their own IT people on staff.
> Connecting data = more money.
> 
> The Emon has features that large corporate may want in regards to carbon footprint calcs, CO2 gas, and other greenness.
> ...


I guess it depends on the situation in the OP. I assumed it was a small hotel, not something with an IT department and meter readers on staff.


----------



## Takideezy (Mar 19, 2017)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate the suggestions and the different perspectives, all good! The panel is in the General Managers office on a finished wall so a unit with CT's and a display will be the way to go. Thanks again.


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

I have installed Emon-demon for the past 20 years or so. I was asked to install an "EKM Metering" sub meter for a client a couple weeks ago. They purchased their own equipment. It has provisions for network connectivity for remote monitoring. The install was pretty straight forward. Pricing seems reasonable as well. Good luck.


----------

